# VW Joke



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Sticker on the back of a VW T2 camper

"PORCHE 911 ESTATE"

Curtesy of Radio Five Live

A


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :? OK so i didn't get it!!!


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

Hey RAINE,
Nor did the VW driver,but we know what he wanted!!

brez


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

RAINE

The air cooled VW Beetles and T2 (The round classic ones) and the early T3 (Square ones also refered to as 'pigs') all used the same basic engine design as the porche cars since Mr Ferdinand Porche designed both the Beetle and later the Porche cars. The former under Hitler. He also had a hand in designing the Tiger I SDKFZ 151 Ausfurhung E but thats another story!

So now you know  

A


----------

